# Yikes...ruffled some feathers today...



## lwingwatcher (Mar 25, 2001)

We tried to run yotes today before all the snow melted. We had permission on a good portion of a two mile section but...two of the dogs might not have read any no tresspassing signs (I don't know...I wasn't out there to see where the dogs were). Fortunately for me, I only had one dog out and my son had that--and it was never off the leash. I made the mistake of stopping in the road to check with the guy with the tracker to see which way the other dogs were headed and....sheet hit the fan with a property owner who came out to read us the riot act. We were informed that we were tresspassing (on a public road) hunting without permission (all we were hunting for was the dogs, from the road no less) and trying to radio the guys that were still out there looking for the dogs on ground we had permission to be on.

I was told today that all hounds should be kept on a leash while hunting. They chase game away and will be shot on sight for tresspassing and we will wind up in court. That it is tresspassing to stop on a public road and stick a tracker out the window. Never mind that supposedly the dogs had been out there running for two weeks....

I guess those folks must have a problem with somebodies dogs (they don't seem to know the difference between beagles and walkers with tracking collars). Another neighbor...a lady no less had the same attitude. No body was even on here couple of acres but, she too had seen the dog for weeks and was going to shoot it if she saw it. All and all it was incredible...and so off the wall that there was not much point in trying to reason with them. They were so bad that the poor landowner in the middle of them who had given us permission...changed his mind as we were searching for the dogs but, heck--after seeing his neigbors get so wild, it prolly scared the crap out of him.

What a friggin mess...fortunately everbody in our crew kept their mouth shut as the owners of the two dogs finally got them leashed and in the boxes. Then we called it a day.

What a great start to a New Year...and that incident certainly wasn't what I would call recreation.... At least the one guy spent so much time cussing us out that he never did go get his gun like he said he was going to do. Thank goodness cuz, there was no way that we wanted the situation to escalate....


So....while we talked to lots of folks today who gave us their blessings to run the dogs....a couple of folks (one advised that he was a hunter---like that made a difference) managed to really make us shake our heads in disbelief.

Nobody likes tresspassers...but, approaching somebody on the road and telling them that you are going to get a gun and shoot a dog is no way to start out a conversation...


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

As soon as the guy on the road said he was getting his gun is the same time I pull out the cell phone and call 911....Let him look like an idiot and let the law settle him down and the two acre landowner who thinks they own the whole section....I am a landowner myself...but some people you cannot reason with no matter how cordial and polite you are....


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

I just GAVE permission on our property to the guys running yotes in our neck of the woods. My neighbor knows the head honcho of that crew and can vouch for him. They dont get a key to the gate but can go in to get their dogs, a bayed yote, etc. We have too many and calling hasn't worked real well for us. I'm glad they're running them in our area. 

Natty B.


----------



## lwingwatcher (Mar 25, 2001)

The vast majority of people we contact are very cordial. There were several folks that stopped to chat with us today, everybody wished us luck.

I have now learned that the land owner we had the major problem with is known far and wide....lemme just say, not a pleasant person. We will now just station somebody immediately where they can cut the dogs off if a yote tries to head that way. Bust a couple caps....get the yote high tailing it, and then go sit on the track and hopefully grab the dogs as they come by. Then, just hope the yote cleared that area so we can turn out on it again.

I don't even wanna think what might happen if some landowner started flinging lead at dogs with trackers on them....for tresspassing.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Iwingwatcher Your reply of watching the edge of the property and trying to keep your dogs from going where they are not wanted is comendable! Too often hound guys have thumbed their noses at private property rights and the results could hurt hunting with dogs. There are two groups in our area that run coyotes, one group is great and includes the scottvlle cheif of police the other group is not great and tend to bait people and run dogs where they are not wanted. A couple of people are pushing for township wide leash laws and using animal control. I hate coyotes and hope you get them all but as a livestock producer I may have concerns, asking permisson would go a long way in avoiding hassels. You may save your self some greif by learning of traps and snares before a dog finds them. Keep up supporting your right to free cast hounds by being responsible and you will enjoy that right much longer.


----------



## lwingwatcher (Mar 25, 2001)

Thanks Plugger...and I know what you said to be true.

We are not the only crew in the area and sadly, another crew has burned many a bridge with landowners and now, nobody can run dogs there.

But, it is really tough to remain pleasant when some clown is screaming obscenities at you while you are standing in the road...no gun...no orange...just trying to locate a lost dog. That guy must have something for trucks with dog boxes in the back...somebody said he was scratching the registration of my sons truck in the snow....hehehe....and, if that wonderful person is reading this...mine (the burgandy truck) is IM EXIT......


----------



## snaggs (Jul 20, 2005)

Dog Tresspassing........Dog ventures onto someones property....property owner has chickens.......dog starts to kill chickens.....Property owner ie:chicken owner......shoots and kills dog.........( dog is premium breed AKA ) WHAT HAPPENS????????? :sad:


----------



## Ray Duve (Jun 26, 2004)

The same thing happend to me a few years back while hunting in the Estey area.We had permission to hunt a three mile square area that that ajoined a fair amount of state land.Somehow the dogs apparently wondered onto some land that a "local" felt they owned(surely not the case,we were in the state land).Heard a few shots,figured maybe someone was doing some rabbitt hutning.Found the tracking collars and some blood but no dogs.The dogs had been shot by someone,followed footprints in the snow to a small parking area about a 1/4 mile away but the [email protected]#hole had already made his escape.Call the DNR and a officer did come out within the hour and informed us that there was not much he could do and that this has happened in the past and had never found who had done it.Recieved a call a few weeks later stating that they did have a suspect and he would keep me informed but never heard anything back. That was the final time I yote hunted with dogs.After a few trespassing mishaps and this I decided that it would be in my best interest(sooner or later the wrong property owner may decide to turn the gun on my and not my dogs) to sell the dogs and yote hunt with calls,which I have been done very well with.I get a bit more exercise a lot more challenging. Good luck with your future hunts.


----------



## predatordave (Feb 24, 2003)

snaggs, i honestly dont see how this is a lighter note. sounds like a question to start some conflict to me. i dont think there is any lighter note when it comes to dogs being shot or chickens being killed. when you find the actuall legal answer why dont you let us all know. 

lwing, i know what you are talking about. i have ran into most people who loved it that we wanted to kill coyotes but there have been a couple people who have not liked it. have you guys had any luck this year yet. i was going to run some fox tomorrow but i think the rain might put a damper on that idea.

later, dave


----------



## lwingwatcher (Mar 25, 2001)

snaggs said:


> Dog Tresspassing........Dog ventures onto someones property....property owner has chickens.......dog starts to kill chickens.....Property owner ie:chicken owner......shoots and kills dog.........( dog is premium breed AKA ) WHAT HAPPENS????????? :sad:


That would be a question for the courts but...if a hunting dog was killing chickens, you have to know that the owner is prolly within his "lawful right" to shoot the dog. How can you blame a guy for protecting his property? Does one need to shoot the dog? Hard call, for some...it might just be the excuse that they need.

This guy and his wife today, had no livestock or domesticated animals that were visable from the road anyway. He never mentioned that as being a problem...just chasing game away (whatever that means in January). The other lady up the road had just a few acres and no critters either. All she had was a great hill top view of a stubble field owned by somebody else and a helluva bad attitude. She claimed that one of our dogs had been running for weeks (she couldn't explain the tracking collar at all) and was tearing around here yard like a wild banshee shouting all sorts of things. This lady was beyond belief as well....no sense trying to reason, or even talk to her...but, she too had some wild idea that it was ok for her to shoot a dog if she saw it.

The guys that were with us today were mostly young guys and I am thankful that these folks didn't go off on some of the older guys we hunt with...that could have become a real mess.


----------



## lwingwatcher (Mar 25, 2001)

predatordave said:


> have you guys had any luck this year yet. i was going to run some fox tomorrow but i think the rain might put a damper on that idea.


No luck, this was our first outing. We intentionally wait until after the first of the year so as not to disturb anybody's deer hunting (or run the additional risk of a dog getting shot). Snow today was junk...melting way to quick with water in the tracks. And, it doesn't look like the forecast calls for any better conditions all week.


----------



## snaggs (Jul 20, 2005)

Look at the post above mine.....dog tresspassing may not be just that.....tresspassing!!!!! It could have consequences.....Just to let a dog run about well!!! the owner must be prepared to face the consequences of the dogs actions....IE;;;;Irate property owners...who for all anyone knows have had dogs....trained and wild ...run their property.....Sure you run your dogs.....and you have all the fun you want...and your dogs too.....and maybe you think no one else exists who does not appreciate your dogs.......you just gotta insure that your animals don't go where they are not to go......otherwise ....have all the fun you want ( SPOILED ):sad:


----------



## lwingwatcher (Mar 25, 2001)

snaggs said:


> Look at the post above mine.....dog tresspassing may not be just that.....tresspassing!!!!! It could have consequences.....Just to let a dog run about well!!! the owner must be prepared to face the consequences of the dogs actions....IE;;;;Irate property owners...who for all anyone knows have had dogs....trained and wild ...run their property.....Sure you run your dogs.....and you have all the fun you want...and your dogs too.....and maybe you think no one else exists who does not appreciate your dogs.......you just gotta insure that your animals don't go where they are not to go......otherwise ....have all the fun you want ( SPOILED ):sad:


Snaggs, it sounds to me like you need to find a place that makes you happy, and go there often...


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

Tresspassing is tresspassing, dog or man, but as long as there is an effort being made to avoid the problem and no harm is done, a simple, hey, I have concerns so please keep yourself and your dogs off my property should go a lot further than an explosion and conflict of major proportion.


----------



## superposed20ga (Dec 14, 2005)

Trespassing might be trespassing whether it is dog or man, but last time I checked it was illegal to shoot someone for trespassing. I find it difficult to believe that any hunter, property owner or not, would threaten or even think of shooting a dog . . . UNLESS IT WAS AN IMMEDIATE PHYSICAL THREAT TO HIS FAMILY, LIVESTOCK, OR PETS ....which most hunting dogs are not. Would the same property owner threaten to shoot a small child that has accidentally wandered onto their property? This is a valid comparison since the knowledge of property rights and trespassing would be equivalent between a dog and a toddler. Perhaps it is a sign of the times that a lot of people, and fewer hunters have dogs and understand that they can wander off course. I'm not endorsing letting people you don't want just running dogs on your land, but get the law involved everyone. When bullets start flying bad things happen. Remember dogs are man's best friend.


----------



## polarbare21 (Feb 17, 2003)

Things a landowner puts up with:
Trespassers dragging deer from his property.
Trespassers hunting on his property.
Trespassers passing through his property.
Trespassers "tracking a deer" through his property.
Trespassers stealing stands and other items from his property.
Dogs running deer on his property.
Dogs running Yotes on his property.
Break ins to his cabin, cottage, trailer or house.
Trespassers arguing with the landowner when confronted and caught.

I love to hunt and pay freak'n dearly to do so...
But how much ******** does an tax paying landowner have to put up with...?

Would I shoot a dog? maybe.... and maybe I would return it once.... But what isnt debated here is the number of times a landowner is dealing with a problem.

Opening day deer hunting shouldnt have 4 people cruising through the property at 8 am....

I dont know the answer, but I believe that the offending person should shut up, load up, and never return.


----------



## predatordave (Feb 24, 2003)

for everybody that would even think about shooting a dog, it does not pay so rethink your actions. i hunt with a guy who had 2 dogs shot while hunting up north they were on private land but the dog owner was not. one dog was dead on the spot and the other one was gut shot and was laying with his intestines hanging out. the law was called and the shooter had a choice.....either write a check for *$5000* or head off in cuffs. the shooter ended up being $5000 poorer. 

think about seeing your own dieing pet with its guts hanging out not just the money !

later, dave


----------



## superposed20ga (Dec 14, 2005)

polarbare21 said:


> Things a landowner puts up with:
> Trespassers dragging deer from his property.
> Trespassers hunting on his property.
> Trespassers passing through his property.
> ...


I agree whole heartedly! Call the law. If that does not work, call the law again! We unfortunately live in times of many unstable individuals. Most honest sportsmen would never intentionally trespass. If you are dealing with people that continually infringe on your rights as a landowner, you are probably dealing with an unstable person that thinks himself above the law. Such people when thrown into a situation involving firearms can behave irrationally. Call the law! Get license plate numbers and descriptions of individuals. I do not like intentional trespassers either as it reflects poorly on all outdoorsmen. I rank them right there with poachers, but killing dogs will not solve the problem and will more than likely make it worse.


----------



## polarbare21 (Feb 17, 2003)

and if my dog got off my property and damaged the local livestock I am 100% responsible for its actions.... If my neighbor shoots it. That too was my fault for not controlling my animal.

Not trying to start an argument, but you guys gotta understand how much crap goes on all year... then in January more of the same.

I do love to hunt yotes... I call.

I dont know the answers.... but I do know alot of the problems.

~trying to keep an open mind~

To this day I have only shot 1 dog, a large shepard mix that was threatening my children, one mothers day morning...


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

snaggs said:


> Look at the post above mine.....dog tresspassing may not be just that.....tresspassing!!!!! It could have consequences.....Just to let a dog run about well!!! the owner must be prepared to face the consequences of the dogs actions....IE;;;;Irate property owners...who for all anyone knows have had dogs....trained and wild ...run their property.....Sure you run your dogs.....and you have all the fun you want...and your dogs too.....and maybe you think no one else exists who does not appreciate your dogs.......you just gotta insure that your animals don't go where they are not to go......otherwise ....have all the fun you want ( SPOILED ):sad:


Hey Snaggs,

I dont own hounds or hunt 'yotes but you obviously have a burr under yr saddle re this thread or this site...................

So why dont you take your own advice and just goooo.....

And why, oh why, do guys like Snaggs NEVER, EVER, FILL OUT THEIR PROFILES????
But then the answer's pretty obvious, isn't it


----------

